# Help with photos



## sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

ok i give up! my God! how do u delete the sent images and fotos so u get enough space to send more if u want to!have been trying but in vein...


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> ok i give up! my God! how do u delete the sent images and fotos so u get enough space to send more if u want to!have been trying but in vein...


You can send a note (PM) to a site helper or Admin to do that for you.


----------



## sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

ok can you do that for me?


----------



## sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

do i have to pm you?


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> ok can you do that for me?


I would be happy to help. Just send me a PM with the pics you want deleted.


----------



## sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

did u get my message MJ? and i also need help regarding emptying my inbox,i just emptied it,theres no message left in it,but still on the main page of private messages,it says u have 23 messages stored,total 50 allowed...whats goin on,sorry if its a dumb question,but i really dont know what to do about it


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> did u get my message MJ? and i also need help regarding emptying my inbox,i just emptied it,theres no message left in it,but still on the main page of private messages,it says u have 23 messages stored,total 50 allowed...whats goin on,sorry if its a dumb question,but i really dont know what to do about it


Yes, I PM'd you back.

You saved a copy (23) of all the "sent messages". I cleared them for you. You have the option of not doing that when you send a PM at the bottom.


----------

